# XBMC - python not found



## balanga (Oct 23, 2014)

I have just installed XBMC and when I try running it I get

```
xbmc: python: not found
```
Do I need to install Python sep*a*rately?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2014)

What version of FreeBSD? And how did you install XBMC?


----------



## balanga (Oct 23, 2014)

FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE

`pkg install xbmc`


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2014)

There are several Python modules defined as run dependencies. So it should install it automatically. What does `pkg info -d xbmc` output?


----------



## balanga (Oct 23, 2014)

```
root@dhcppc47:~ # pkg info -d xbmc
xbmc-13.2_5:
        xdpyinfo-1.3.1_1
        libXtst-1.2.2_2
        libXrandr-1.4.2_2
        pango-1.34.1_7
        libXt-1.1.4_2,1
        libXmu-1.1.2_2,1
        fontconfig-2.11.0_3,1
        libmicrohttpd-0.9.37
        tinyxml-2.6.2_1
        libxslt-1.1.28_4
        libcdio-0.92
        hal-0.5.14_27
        libssh-0.6.1_1
        freetype2-2.5.3_2
        samba36-nmblookup-3.6.24
        samba36-libsmbclient-3.6.24_2
        avahi-app-0.6.31_3
        libvdpau-0.8_1
        libva-1.4.0
        librtmp-2.4.20130923
        libmpeg2-0.5.1_6
        libcec-2.1.4
        libbluray-0.5.0_1,1
        libass-0.11.2_3
        python27-2.7.8_5
        python2-2_3
        sdl_image-1.2.12_6
        py27-pillow-2.6.0
        png-1.5.18
        mesa-demos-8.1.0_2
        libGLU-9.0.0_2
        jpeg-8_5
        jasper-1.900.1_14
        gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22
        glew-1.11.0_2
        gdk-pixbuf2-2.28.2_1
        curl-7.38.0_2
        yajl-2.1.0
        sdl-1.2.15_5,2
        pcre-8.35_1
        libplist-1.11
        libltdl-2.4.2.418
        glib-2.36.3_4
        dbus-1.8.8
        boost-libs-1.55.0_4
        sqlite3-3.8.6
        py27-sqlite3-2.7.8_5
        mysql55-client-5.5.40
        libiconv-1.14_4
        fribidi-0.19.2_2
        enca-1.13_1
        lirc-0.9.0_6,1
        taglib-1.9.1_2
        libvorbis-1.3.4_1,3
        libshairport-1.2.0.20310_1
        libsamplerate-0.1.8_5
        libmodplug-0.8.8.5_2
        libmad-0.15.1b_5
        flac-1.3.0_2
        lzo2-2.08_1
        atk-2.8.0_1
```


----------



## balanga (Oct 23, 2014)

Sorry mods - wrong tag - what is the correct tag for output from a command at the console?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 23, 2014)

It's [code][/code].

Which is in the Forum Rules and Guidelines .. remember those?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2014)

The list shows Python as a dependency so it should be installed. Verify with `pkg version -v | grep python`.


----------



## kpa (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd guess the multimedia/xbmc port incorrectly assumes that installing the lang/python27 and lang/python2 ports would also install /usr/local/bin/python. This is no longer the case because the Python ports are now split so that multiple versions can co-exist. The port would need to depend on lang/python to have /usr/local/bin/python installed. Contact the port maintainer to have the problem fixed.


----------



## balanga (Nov 10, 2014)

kpa said:


> I'd guess the multimedia/xbmc port incorrectly assumes that installing the lang/python27 and lang/python2 ports would also install /usr/local/bin/python. This is no longer the case because the Python ports are now split so that multiple versions can co-exist. The port would need to depend on lang/python to have /usr/local/bin/python installed. Contact the port maintainer to have the problem fixed.



Not sure how to go about that...

I'd send this link to the port maintainer assuming he would understand what was involved, but I don't know how to do that.


----------



## balanga (Nov 11, 2014)

balanga said:


> Not sure how to go about that...
> 
> I'd send this link to the port maintainer assuming he would understand what was involved, but I don't know how to do that.



I've just deleted xbmc and re-installed it and the error has gone away so I guess the previous error has been fixed.

But now I get a msg message saying something about needing hardware accelerated OpenGL rendering and that I should install an appropriate graphics driver. I'm using a 10 year old IBM ThinkPad T41p. Should I expect to be able to find such a driver for this system?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 12, 2014)

Maybe.  The radeon driver from x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati supports that card.


----------



## balanga (Nov 12, 2014)

wblock@ said:


> Maybe.  The radeon driver from x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati supports that card.



I tried to install this and found that only an upgrade was necessary, however it didn't make any difference.

But just out of interest I booted up Arch Linux on the same laptop (IBM ThinkPad T41p)  and installed XBMC  and it started up OK, so at least I know the hardware is up to running the application. I just need to work out what magic words to type in to get FreeBSD to do the same.


----------

